
Open-sourcing F14 for faster, more memory-efficient hash tables - mpweiher
https://engineering.fb.com/developer-tools/f14/
======
avbor
Previously discussed here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19759630](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19759630)

~~~
mpweiher
Surprised the dup-detector didn't pick it up.

Ahh! The original submission had a query parameter in the URL: "?r=1"

~~~
dang
Also engineering.fb.com vs. code.fb.com.

